# Gas Pressure Test Question



## MattL (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm completing a major renovation of a 50's ranch style home, which involved moving some of the gas lines.  The plumber put a pressure gage on the gas line and it held the required 15 psi for 15 minutes to pass inspection.  The gage was left on overnight and in a 12 hour period it dropped from 15 psi to 8 psi.  While I've met the city inspection requirements, should I be worried there is some pressure loss, or is this normal for gas lines considering all it is steel pipe with joints, etc.  I'm looking to know what is acceptable and safe.  

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 23, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving MattL:
The pressure variation in your gas lines is probably due to temperature change. It is very difficult to get a low pressure to hold overnight because of the temperature changes.
When you hook your appliances up they will be on 6 oz. of pressure; that's about like a baby's breath. I'm sure you will be alright.
Glenn


----------



## MattL (Nov 24, 2006)

Glenn,  Thanks.  I've heard the PSI from the gas company is closer to 3 psi.

Should I expect the pressure to slowly drop to 0 psi over several days?  Is this also normal?


----------



## plunger595 (Dec 9, 2006)

The pressure up to your house is higher, but the regulator at your meter reduces the pressure in the house to something under ½PSI.


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 10, 2006)

If your pressure is dropping from 15 psi to 0; you have a leak somewhere. Steel pipe with cast fittings is difficult to keep from leaking. Use a mixture of dish liquid (25%) and water (75%) in a spray bottle to detect the leaks. The cast fittings sometimes have a pin-hole in them when the joints are holding just fine. Soak everything with the soap solution and watch it for a while; sometimes there will be a foamy spot a half hour later, so watch closely. Be sure you have the two ends of the test pipe isolated and not blowing back on a regulator or a leaky valve. Please post back and let us know how it turns out.
Glenn


----------

